
Show HN: ReportDash – Reports and Dashboards for Digital Marketers Made Easy - ioda
http://www.reportdash.com
======
DougN7
This looks cool, but it seems like yet another data aggregator. What I would
really pay for is data interpretation. Tell me what to do based on the many
charts available.

